

Microsoft lowers price of Kinect to $109.99 - Suraj-Sun
http://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-lowers-price-of-kinect-to-10999

======
lifeisstillgood
And I still cannot think of anything useful to build with it outside of Games
and Guess Who Walked In The Door!

Is it just me. I feel like Doctor McCoy - complaining bitterly about
Teleporters. Its an incredible app, available for the price of a days' work
and yet ...

And before anyone says Gesture-UI - please read Douglas Adams who knew it all
first:

    
    
      For years radios had been operated by means of pressing 
      buttons and turning dials; then as the technology became 
      more sophisticated the controls were made touch-
      sensitive—you merely had to brush the panels with your  
      fingers; now all you had to do was wave your hand in the 
      general direction of the components and hope. It saved a 
      lot of muscular expenditure, of course, but meant that 
      you had to sit infuriatingly still if you wanted to keep 
      listening to the same program. 
    

Is anyone working on something amazing to make me more Scotty than McCoy ?

